# Penélope Cruz & Javier Bardem haben geheiratet



## Mandalorianer (16 Juli 2010)

Penélope Cruz & Javier Bardem haben geheiratet

Und wieder hat sich ein Hollywood-Paar heimlich getraut. Nach Megan Fox und Brian Austin Green , haben sich nun die schöne Penélope Cruz und Schauspieler Javier Bardem das Ja-Wort gegeben, ohne dass die Medien davon Wind bekamen. Ein Sprecher der Beiden bestätigte die Hochzeit.

Das spanische Paar feierte bereits Anfang Juli im Familienkreis in einem Haus von Freunden auf den Bahamas ihren großen Tag. Die Oscar-Gewinnerin soll sich in einen Traum aus Weiß von Designer John Galliano gehüllt haben.

Seit 2007 gehen Penélope und Javier Hand in Hand und skandalfrei durchs Leben. Beide kennen sich aber schon seit 18 Jahren. Penélope und Javier haben sich 1992 am Set des spanischen Filmes „Jamón, jamón“ kennengelernt.

*Herzlichen Glückwunsch Penelope 

Gruss Gollum*


----------



## Q (16 Juli 2010)

na dann congratulaciones  Danke für die schnelle Info Gollum!


----------



## RuhrpottNobby (16 Juli 2010)

​


----------

